# OT: Cheerleaders



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Which team has the best cheerleaders?

Which team has the best looking Cheerleaders?

I say the Lakers have the best cheerleaders, but the Trail Blazers have the best looking ones..

Haha... I just had to make this thread.

Okay, here are the pictures... I could not find a picture of the entire group of the dance team on a number of team sites, such as Miami... so if you have a picture of the complete team just post it in the following posts... :biggrin: 


*
Atlanta Hawks*










*Bulls* 











*Nuggets* 









*Warriors*









*Rockets*









*Pacers*









*Lakers*









*Mavericks*









*Grizzlies*









*Bucks*









*Nets*









*Hornets*









*Magic*









*Kings*









*Spurs*









*Jazz*








*Wizards*









*Clippers*









*Blazers*


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mavs:









Our Very Own Spirit:









Suns:









Blazers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

QRich, let me do the pictures, I made the post after all lol.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

lol go rigth ahead


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

dam that grl on the mavs bottom right she look good


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You know what sucks, not every team has a good picture of the dance club.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Miami has the best cheerleaders. The Clips and the Blazers are also pretty good looking.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qwertyu said:


> Miami has the best cheerleaders. The Clips and the Blazers are also pretty good looking.


Rockets have two sets, I just chose the ones that are easier to show because they had a group picture :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

oops


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I choose the rockets.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ima have to go with the Lakers girls and Clippers Spirit. Hometown bias


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know two of the Laker girls, but I'm kind of wishing I knew some of the Clipper and Blazer girls.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the Blazer girls best still, and some of the Jazz.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I choose the rockets.


Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

What the hell? The Rockets get a buncha dancing fat guys??

If i were a season ticket holder, i would ask for a refund based on that alone!


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

seriously thats not the rockets cheerleaders...are they? I rather see Yao Ming do the crip walk than see them guys dance


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Aznboi812 said:


> seriously thats not the rockets cheerleaders...are they? I rather see Yao Ming do the crip walk than see them guys dance


 yao can do the crip walk? damn thats nice, i'd seriously wanna do that


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

nah i don't think yao can do it....i know how to do it though, its too hard to explain in text however


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Those ARE the Rocket Cheer leaders. If you go to their website, they have two different sets of dancers.

The Tundra Dancers (fat guys) and the Power Dancers (girls :banana: ) 

I just posted the Fat guys cause they didn't have a group photo of the Power Daners. :biggrin:


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

Clippers Spirit...cuz I have friends that are on there...

Gotta love meeting up with them after the games... :greatjob:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

marbinski said:


> Clippers Spirit...cuz I have friends that are on there...
> 
> Gotta love meeting up with them after the games... :greatjob:


 Lucky *******...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm starting to like the outfits for the Pacer girls.


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale (Nov 2, 2005)

i think i want to start one of those fan club things!!! im a rook so i will figure it out later, plus im out for drinks!!! but soon you will see this....

if you want to join th Clipper Spirit Fan Club PM me.. i think thats how you do it!!! so bee on the lookout!!!


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

i gotto go with th grizzles damn u tennesse


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The Spurs cheer leaders have nice outfits too, man why is it that the southern teams have the best outfits.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

gah again


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clippers Spirit Dance Team makes it to the next round !!!! VOTE NOW !!! 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_bracket_2006.html

Taylor is still my fav... cute cute...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, I shall vote for them. :banana: 

But there is one girl on the Suns.. well.. nvm.. I'll have to vote suns over clippers next round..


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i like the mav's cheer uniform, but yeah home bias, im gonna have to go with the spirit team and plus i really thought they were when i went to go see a game.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

POLLs open today !!! 03/20/06 !!! Vote Clipper Spirit !!!
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_west2_lac-v-sac.html


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Number2 said:


> POLLs open today !!! 03/20/06 !!! Vote Clipper Spirit !!!
> http://www.nba.com/features/dance_west2_lac-v-sac.html


 got to wait about an hour more :|


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> But there is one girl on the Suns.. well.. nvm.. I'll have to vote suns over clippers next round..



hmm... which one :raised_ey


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

uM... which one?

I uh..

LOOK, the Clipper girls are down right now, let's worry about that first. :angel:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> hmm... which one :raised_ey


 The one he possibly has a poster of all over his room? :wink:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> The one he possibly has a poster of all over his room? :wink:


Hey! those posters are personal! :curse:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/features/dance_bracket_2006.html

vote now. they're down by 6%


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

As of this reply... 

Kings Dance Team 52% 
Clippers Spirit Dancers 48%


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Kings Girls God Damn :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Meh, I like one of the SUns girls. :angel: 

I'll vote for them if the Clipper girls go down.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

What can one say? The Kings girls are way too damn fine to pass up, at least in that picture.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> What can one say? The Kings girls are way too damn fine to pass up, at least in that picture.


At least we know why the bobcat girls lost. :clown:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Clippers get my vote, followed by the Trail Blazers.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

Blazer girls looking goood !!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Number2 said:


> Clippers Spirit Dance Team makes it to the next round !!!! VOTE NOW !!!
> http://www.nba.com/features/dance_bracket_2006.html
> 
> Taylor is still my fav... cute cute...


Heat dancers won.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

they fine, what can i say


----------

